# Lake Superior Ice Phenomenon



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

While the ice usually forms at the shoreline, the expanse of the lake is open water. With the wind in the right direction, driving waves under the shoreline ice, water "squirts" up through faults and forms an "Ice Volcano".


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Who says volcanoes are only in the south? (LOL) Neat picture.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool!!! or should I say COLD!!! Brrrrr…


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Great pic. Show this again in July.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

hahaha rikkor! This is an amazing photo…


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

That's a great photo. As I'm buried up to my (insert a body part of your choice) in snow, I sometimes fail to see the beauty in winter. You've helped me to do that today. Thanks. -SST


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Love the ice volcano, great pic.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

That is Lake Superior for ya. That water is extremely cold year round. I haven't been to Superior in 20 + years. The last time I swam in it, it almost cost me my life.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

That is pretty neat, thanks for sharing!


----------

